# Colnago EPQ Build Complete



## Raymond8Pistons (Jun 24, 2002)

My EPQ build is complete (except for a chain stay protector).


----------



## tidi (Jan 11, 2008)

*sensational*

that would be on par with the nicest bikes i've ever seen. well done


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Wow!!! Go Er Jus!!! So jealous.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Nice*

Great bike! Hehe, I'd be worried about getting my game up riding that one!




Raymond8Pistons said:


> My EPQ build is complete (except for a chain stay protector).


----------



## maxxevv (Jan 18, 2009)

Wonderful looking build ! *thumbs UP!!*

But the big Schwalbe letterings on the tyres detract from the overall look a bit too much. Maybe if they were a little more subtle, the overall effect would be even nicer. ;-)


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

Nice apart from the white stem, doesn't go with the bar tape imo, lovely build


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

maxxevv said:


> Wonderful looking build ! *thumbs UP!!*
> 
> But the big Schwalbe letterings on the tyres detract from the overall look a bit too much. Maybe if they were a little more subtle, the overall effect would be even nicer. ;-)


Rotating the tyres 90 degrees would minimize the graphics conflict with the rims. Position the m in Ultremo by the CULT logo. (Rule 40 needs a rewrite.)

Wonderful looking bike! (Ditch the valve stem caps.)


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Vittorias is the way to go.


----------



## zacolnago (Feb 15, 2006)

Karbon Kev said:


> Nice apart from the white stem, doesn't go with the bar tape imo, lovely build


I agree with Karbon Kev, but apart from that a fantastic build. Will never get tired of PR82.


----------



## plussa (Nov 10, 2006)

The frame is gorgeous! It's also correct size and non-sloping.

How great there are not any q-stay, headset system, blhablabla bullshit nonsense all over. I love this!
But shouldn't Ernesto's signature be on the driveside?

Hyperons suit well the classic paint scheme. Schwalbes not...


----------



## Evil Laugh (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice. 

Vague issues with the seatpost and hoods, my preference would be for the plain carbon post and black hoods.

Also I think a set of Veloflex tyres could be a nice choice.

But hey, I'm nitpicking a fantastic build. Now onto the ride reports!


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

All killer and no filler! I perfer the more flamboyant paint from Colnago, but that sure looks classic. I dig the all white cockpit and the cages are a nice touch. Looks like the red logos on the camp SR was made for that bike. Personally I like the tire selection, but worry that the white will get dirty soon. White housing nice. The seatpost is the only place I can pick the nits. Well done. Those rims are perfect with the classic look.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Exceptional :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Personally i like the white/white.


----------



## Raymond8Pistons (Jun 24, 2002)

I have been using Schwalbe tires (R1, R1a and now ZX) for more than 3 years without a single puncture. I wear out the tires. I also use them on my children's bicycles and have had one failure due to a cut in the sidewall of an R1. THe later generations of the Ultremo tires are a little heavier with more robust sidewalls. The tires are on the EPQ because of the lack of problems with the Ultremo tire. I appreciate everyone's comments about the bike. I was considering a red seat, red bar tape and red hoods instead of the white currently on the bike. I like the look of the white better. We have a great sport with so many choices to personalize our bikes.


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

'Tis a thing of beauty..............have a nice ride


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Oh sweet mama.


----------



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

AWESOME!!!!!! Drooling right now!


----------



## UDIS80 (Oct 23, 2010)

W
O
W
Wow
...wow
.....wow
W
O
W


----------



## pharmdbamafan (May 16, 2011)

Very nice. I wish the C59 red was all this shade. I just went with matte black because I wasn't a fan of the lighter red.


----------



## JaPPster (Jun 3, 2011)

wow, real beauty!!


----------



## varian72 (Jul 18, 2006)

How does it ride?


----------



## Raymond8Pistons (Jun 24, 2002)

I have a Cervelo R3 SL that is also equipped with Campagnolo Super Record components and is the only bicycle I have been riding for the past two years. The Colnago EPQ is a much more stable bicycle; it stays on whatever line I want to take through a corner. The Cervelo is much quicker steering and requires constant attention in comparison to the EPQ. The ride qualities of the EPQ are at least on par with the Cervelo and dampens road vibrations somewhat better.The Colnago is stable, feels secure and planted no matter what the speed, downhill or uphill. At the end of every ride I must climb a 1.6km long hill that averages 10% with a few sections at 14%. The Cervelo will get light at the front end on the steeper pitches; the Colnago feels solid everywhere. I know the wheelbase is somewhat longer on the Colnago and may account for the overall feeling of stability. The downhill run at the start of every ride is taken at 50 - 60 kph and the Colnago tracks around the corners superbly. I am impressed by the handling and comfort of the EPQ.


----------



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

*finally got it*

After six long months someone got their midlife crisis bike. Gonna take a few days to build, will post pics when complete.


----------



## one80 (Feb 22, 2006)

^ Looking forward to seeing what the EQP looks like in PR99 - it seems they've gone for two different approaches to the paint onthe rear stays with the PR82 and 99. Is the fork all white, or does it have the naked (gloss) carbon too?


----------



## zacolnago (Feb 15, 2006)

I love it ronderman. PR99 is my new favourite colour.


----------



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

one80 said:


> ^ Looking forward to seeing what the EQP looks like in PR99 - it seems they've gone for two different approaches to the paint onthe rear stays with the PR82 and 99. Is the fork all white, or does it have the naked (gloss) carbon too?


I can give you an idea - here you go. My builder is going to have to do the rest - he is out till Monday. I guess I can wait, but still :mad2:

I think I actually might go with black tape - too much white.

I'll post pics after the build.


----------



## one80 (Feb 22, 2006)

Wow - looks great with the black wheels!


----------



## Evil Laugh (Oct 9, 2009)

OMG I can't believe they've gone with the awful looking masking on the forks etc. I passed on the pr99 C59 because I can't stand those lines.

Decided to order the pr99 EPQ to get the classic looking EPS style paint, now I'm really gutted. Id have been even more gutted if I'd had only found out upon taking delivery.

Really don't know what to do now. The forks and stays are just wrong.


----------



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

Evil Laugh said:


> OMG I can't believe they've gone with the awful looking masking on the forks etc. I passed on the pr99 C59 because I can't stand those lines.
> 
> Decided to order the pr99 EPQ to get the classic looking EPS style paint, now I'm really gutted. Id have been even more gutted if I'd had only found out upon taking delivery.
> 
> Really don't know what to do now. The forks and stays are just wrong.


Yea, I agree, it's missing some of the fine details like the small black arrow-looking things and the little red accents with EPS. It's colnago, people have been talking about this stuff for decades (i.e., changing things and different paint schemes). With that said, I still think it's the best looking white bike out there. The leaf chain stays weren't totally important to me and the internal cables are better (though nothing huge). I picked the EPS over the C50 solely on paint - so if at the time of purchase I could have gotten the C59 in PR99 I would have. Still, with the same rear how different can the bikes really handle - so I'm fine.


----------



## Evil Laugh (Oct 9, 2009)

Sorry dude didnt mean to put a downer on your new frame. 

Just been through a long journey deciding on this bike as it's such a lot of cash, thought id finally, after nearly a year, come to the end of that totally happy with my decision and so excited about building it up. Have already bought all the groupset, some awesome wheels etc and was gonna cycle down to Maestro next week to order a new EPQ. I really love the PR99 EPS, it looks a timeless classic, by far and away the nicest carbon bike I've seen and the c59 interpretation ruined that classic look. So when I saw your pics I had quite a tantrum, sorry about that!!

I think the bikes will be so similar, same headtube, forks, rear triangle, bottom bracket. I'll look forward to seeing yours all built up. Did you go sloping or trad?


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Evil Laugh said:


> Sorry dude didnt mean to put a downer on your new frame.
> 
> Just been through a long journey deciding on this bike as it's such a lot of cash, thought id finally, after nearly a year, come to the end of that totally happy with my decision and so excited about building it up. Have already bought all the groupset, some awesome wheels etc and was gonna cycle down to Maestro next week to order a new EPQ. I really love the PR99 EPS, it looks a timeless classic, by far and away the nicest carbon bike I've seen and the c59 interpretation ruined that classic look. So when I saw your pics I had quite a tantrum, sorry about that!!
> 
> I think the bikes will be so similar, same headtube, forks, rear triangle, bottom bracket. I'll look forward to seeing yours all built up. Did you go sloping or trad?


I like that rendition of PR99 versus the PR82 that is virtually all red. I think the best PR82 I have seen is on the Master followed by the EPS.

Like I have said before, my first Colnago was a Cristallo in NS03. When it arrived, the "red" was orangish and I wasn't all too happy with it. However, it grew on me as I was building the frame. Once I started riding it, I forgot all about the orangish red.


----------



## campagnoloneutron (Sep 15, 2005)

*...start new discussion thread*

ronderman; your white EPQ Colnago looks VERY interesting but you should really start your own thread about the build and not "highjack" (so to speak) this guys thread which is about his bike not yours. Look forward to seeing the progression of your build.


----------



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

campagnoloneutron said:


> ronderman; your white EPQ Colnago looks VERY interesting but you should really start your own thread about the build and not "highjack" (so to speak) this guys thread which is about his bike not yours. Look forward to seeing the progression of your build.



I'll do it, had no intention of hijacking.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

This EPQ build in PR82 isn't even close to what is shown on Colnago's website. It is as if the decided to take the easy road and paint it all red instead of masking it off on the fork and the stays and adding some arrows.

Essentially, the bare carbon on the PR82 is supposed to mimic the chrome on the PR82 Master. I am probably going to get a MXL in PR82, but was tossing around the EPQ if I can swing the cost. However, I don't want to roll the dice and not get a frame exactly like what is shown on Colnago's website.


----------



## brumic (Apr 22, 2011)

yeah, black tape is the only way to go


----------

